# ThemePark 4



## Deleted member 91503 (2 Mars 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
Pourriez vous me dire ou on peu trouver
le soft ThemePark à première vu le site
officiel ne répond pas.
merci d'avance


----------



## kisco (2 Mars 2010)

Salut,

pour la version 4.1 (pour Mac Intel uniquement) : http://download.cnet.com/ThemePark/3000-18551_4-10209258.html

ça marche ?


----------



## Deleted member 91503 (2 Mars 2010)

Mille merci Kisco  

il me reste plus qu'à essayer d'installer Snow-Leopard-Black-OS-X

@++


----------

